# Android Colour Picker



## ermacwins (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi

Does anyone have the code for colour picker found in custom roms i.e. CM10.1/PA which includes live hex? I wouldnt know where exactly to look in the source so please help a noob out.

Thanks


----------



## ermacwins (Jan 19, 2012)

BUMP


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I wouldn't know where it is without spending time searching either, but here is what I would do so you can apply it yourself.

Use the command line and grep for static (that is, words that never change) keywords that are in the feature/function you are trying to look for and dump them to a file and then look through that for clues. Much of the time, I can grep for what the class/directory might be called by the name of the feature/setting as well.

Alternatively, do the same for git commit logs before or after and find where the files were added related to it after finding the basic whereabouts as not all files are grouped together in the same directory for dependencies.


----------

